# Suspended from work



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Aright guys I'm currently suspended from work on full pay,

There's been allegations that I'm been abusing drugs, coming into work under the influence of drugs and using the companies name.

Now the situation is..I HAVENT. they found it through my colleagues emails, however as I was getting trained at the time I was include in it, sentences include "Hasan has a gram" " Hasan just had a joint" it wasn't sent from my work email just my name was mentioned by those 2 cvnts.

Now the situation is, what do I do next. I've got a hearing tomorrow; to give my side of the story but to be honest I have no idea what to say as I'm not in the wrong

Cheers guys


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tell the truth.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

If it is pure speculation with no proof of actual wrongdoing then they can't sack you. If they do then you go at them for wrongful dismissal. Simple.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If innocent you are in the driving seat mate..They have someones word against yours only (not good enough) if by chance they fire you on that basis then you can take them to the cleaners..Explain to a solicitor and they will have great pleasure in representing you.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ask them for a drug test and if you haven't been taking anything then you'll be fine


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I known 3 people to get suspended with full pay and they've all been sacked after 2 weeks, known 1 get suspended with no pay and kept his job!

Just saying...


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> ask them for a drug test and if you haven't been taking anything then you'll be fine


That won't work ,Its about being on drugs at work.If he is anything like most young guys he will be on them at home and at play.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

If you've been suspended on the basis of false allegations/office gossip, i cannot see that they have a leg to stand on. Even so, if you're a member of a union, it may well be worth getting their representation.

If, genuinely, you have been clear of drugs, i'd be demanding they give you a drugs test to prove one way or another who's telling the truth. I'd then be asking what action the company intends to take over the persons wrongly accusing you of a serious breach of company policy.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

gearchange said:


> That won't work ,Its about being on drugs at work.If he is anything like most young guys he will be on them at home and at play.


Nah I don't even take reccy drugs


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

spod said:


> If you've been suspended on the basis of false allegations/office gossip, i cannot see that they have a leg to stand on. Even so, if you're a member of a union, it may well be worth getting their representation.
> 
> If, genuinely, you have been clear of drugs, i'd be demanding they give you a drugs test to prove one way or another who's telling the truth. I'd then be asking what action the company intends to take over the persons wrongly accusing you of a serious breach of company policy.


The allegations date back too February so I think it's too late for a drug test, maybe marijuana that has a long detection time? The way they alleged me was through the other 2 saying it on emails, it wasn't directly from me.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

HDU said:


> Aright guys I'm currently suspended from work on full pay,
> 
> There's been allegations that I'm been abusing drugs, coming into work under the influence of drugs and using the companies name.
> 
> ...


You should be asking for copies of these emails, pal. They should be including full dialog, not just the part that mentions your name. Take a respectable family member/friend to your hearing who can back you up (if telling the truth). If you're a member a trade union, take someone from there. If your performance at work has been good, such as low sickness, bring that shyt up. It's your word against theirs and neither of you have proof.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

HDU said:


> Nah I don't even take reccy drugs


Ask them to drug test you to prove your innocent


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Endur0 said:


> You should be asking for copies of these emails, pal. They should be including full dialog, not just the part that mentions your name. Take a respectable family member/friend to your hearing who can back you up (if telling the truth). If you're a member a trade union, take someone from there. If your performance at work has been good, such as low sickness, bring that shyt up. It's your word against theirs and neither of you have proof.


I've got the emails mate, got the copies. Don't really have anyone to take either, but they've got no solid proof to prove I've been on drugs at work.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Ask them to drug test you to prove your innocent


I don't think it'll still be detected from February? I.e won't they say it'd be out of your system by now ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Most company's procedures allow for suspensions with full pay pending an ongoing investigation. An investigation isn't a charge against yourself, it's a fact finding procedure that attempts to get to the truth of the matter before deciding what action is deemed suitable. This action could be against anyone, not necessarily yourself. Are you a member of a Trades Union?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

HDU said:


> I don't think it'll still be detected from February? I.e won't they say it'd be out of your system by now ?


Doesn't weed stay in your system for months and months?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> ask them for a drug test and if you haven't been taking anything then you'll be fine


Until they find out hes juiced up on gear ....

Emails sent to you is no basis of an allegation, did you reply to the email?

You only just started there


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Most company's procedures allow for suspensions with full pay pending an ongoing investigation. An investigation isn't a charge against yourself, it's a fact finding procedure that attempts to get to the truth of the matter before deciding what action is deemed suitable. This action could be against anyone, not necessarily yourself. Are you a member of a Trades Union?


Yeah that's what's going on basically hearing is tomorrow. Unfortunately I'm not n


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Just be calm, professional and honest then hope for the best. Do not demand a drugs test but proactively offer to take one if that would help their decision. That may sound like the same thing but the difference between appearing confrontational (demanding) and openly cooperative could go a long way. Don't get too excited about your rights in terms of wrongful dismissal. If you have not been there that long, or if you are on a temporary contract, they can let you go for pretty much whatever reason they like (sexual or racial/religious discrimination aside).


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HDU said:


> Yeah that's what's going on basically hearing is tomorrow. Unfortunately I'm not n


As others have said, just tell the truth. As you are innocent of the accusations they can't have any proof against you, merely hearsay. Keep your cool, and answer the questions they ask you clearly and concisely. Resist the urge to add in stuff that they haven't asked you. Long, rambling explanations cause more trouble than they solve. Avoid accusing others and simply state the facts.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Remember it's an investigation not a disciplinary , still a worrying process just be yourself if they are good at investigating

The truth will come out .


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

If you've been suspended on the info in others emails then I'd want the ppl who wrote them disciplined. (Isn't that slander)? Hope you keep your job but heresay can and does get ppl the sack. Sometimes for trivial things.

For instance, a bloke got sacked where my wife works for calling another colleague a pikey on fb. Ridiculous! !


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

I was suspended 3 times from 1 job, the trick is if there going to take it to disciplinary,drag it out as long as possible, I was on pay in total for 9 months on full pay, in the meanwhile I saved up and was looking for a better job,I have now got a better job and would never go back. If you do go back to work after this,join the GMB. £12 a month,they know all about employment rights ect and your work MUST let you have a Gmb member there by law.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you smoke cannabis ?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Christ you'd think they were talking to a child with that kind of carry, I'd **** them right off and find somewhere else to work, would never in my life suffer a 'regime' like that .. Don't care about the employers perspective of it ''possibly'' affecting the company image in a negative way.. too many companies playing mystic meg these days pouncing on the slightest wiff of something. I'd have a sh1t and throw it around the office on my way out.. acting like you're doing THEM a favor by making them a fortune. Cnuts


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Just accuse the two people, sending those emails, of deformation of character. Put it all on them. Job done.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> Until they find out hes juiced up on gear ....
> 
> Emails sent to you is no basis of an allegation, did you reply to the email?
> 
> You only just started there


Ha

Drug test would have him done for possesion, he prob has that much aas in his system.

Aw wait, he is 17 and natty


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Just be as nice as possible about it.

At the end of the day if they have emails about you taking drugs you are in big trouble.

Also ask for their Drugs and Substance abuse Policy if they have one. Most larger companies will have one.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

HDU said:


> The allegations date back too February so I think it's too late for a drug test, maybe marijuana that has a long detection time?


Weed can be detected for quite a while because THC is fat soluble.

Demanding a drug test would go a long way to strengthening your case though. Reccy drug users don't tend to do this.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

A company can fire anyone for pretty much any reason, sure they may lose a tribunal but sometimes it's seen as an investment.

I your case there would appear to be little evidence other than an email that refers to a person (could be someone else completely), the most likely outcome is they will drop it. However don't he surprised if they have something else on you. Anyone in hr would notice how weak the evidence is so why go to investigation?


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ask for a copy of the emails with the allegations - you need to know exactly what has been alleged. I would also clarify the purpose of the meeting and the allegation that they are investigating against you.

Don't mention drug tests unless they specifically ask for you to take one - if your confident it will be clean then agree to take one.

Take a work colleague you trust or Trade Union rep to the meeting, makes notes and request that the minutes are agreed by all parties.

Some employers will suspend all staff potentially involved as a precautionary measure during an investigation that is why it is important to establish the allegation against you that they are investigating.

Finally be careful what you put online about your employer or the allegation as most Companies will check social media etc as part of an investigation especially where drug use has been alleged.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Based on what u said I wouldn't say there is a lot to go on via the emails and heresay....I personally wouldn't admit to,anything I wouldn't even say u do it in ur own time it's not their business!! The more unsay the more they want. If it's all solely based on those emails u wrote and there's no other evidence it's extremely weak. The investigators are very good at their job! So once undecided what to,say stick to it don't waiver. Good luck.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

not from your email or from you so why does it have to be about you ? you are not the only person with this name on the planet. all i would say is your are asking me to explain something that somebody else did or sent, although i would like to help ive no idea what they where talking about


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I would put your side across, offer to take a drug test, ask them whether there has been any concerns about i. Your work ii. your conduct at work iii. your performance at work iiii any solid evidence that you had been on drugs at any time.

I believe its "on the balance of probabilities" is the level they need to justify to, and in this case, some emails, would need to be backed up by shoddy work, relaxed attitude and general pot head behavior.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

If I were you mate, I'd be hoping they DID fire you... My mate took my Dad to court for unfair dismissal (long story  ) and got a couple of grand out of it.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Didn't you just get interviewed for this job last week? You already in trouble?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Didn't you just get interviewed for this job last week? You already in trouble?


Yeah that must be true, these allegations go back to February and that's like yesterday or something.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's simple you say "it's bollox, it wasn't written by me nor to me, I have nothing to do with it, I have no comment to make about it, let me do my job or sack me and I sue you". It's pretty straightforward mate.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Dont admit to anything

keep answers short and to the point

take someone from work you truist with you... they may refuse to let you have someone with you, legally they dont have to let you be accompanied for an investigation meeting, only a disciplinary

ask for a copy of the notes before you leave the meeting


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

You could always tell them you're happy to take a full spectrum hair/blood sample drugs test.

Ask them if they're willing to do the same.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> Dont admit to anything
> 
> keep answers short and to the point
> 
> ...


I've got nothing to admit, I've not touched recy drugs at the work place / bought them in. Okay cheers.



IGotTekkers said:


> It's simple you say "it's bollox, it wasn't written by me nor to me, I have nothing to do with it, I have no comment to make about it, let me do my job or sack me and I sue you". It's pretty straightforward mate.


 yes true mate my name was just mentioned in it's the other 2 colleagues talking between them selves then talking about me.



Cronus said:


> Didn't you just get interviewed for this job last week? You already in trouble?


no I got interviewed in January.



Leeds89 said:


> If I were you mate, I'd be hoping they DID fire you... My mate took my Dad to court for unfair dismissal (long story  ) and got a couple of grand out of it.


Haha..


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Until they find out hes juiced up on gear ....
> 
> Emails sent to you is no basis of an allegation, did you reply to the email?
> 
> You only just started there


They weren't sent to me, was sent from one colleague to another and my name was mentioned

I.e "Hasan has a gram " " Hasan has had a joint"


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Most company's procedures allow for suspensions with full pay pending an ongoing investigation. An investigation isn't a charge against yourself, it's a fact finding procedure that attempts to get to the truth of the matter before deciding what action is deemed suitable. This action could be against anyone, not necessarily yourself. Are you a member of a Trades Union?


If not, join one.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

when asked in the interview if you take drugs, say 'no I don't, I cant afford them, so how about a pay rise'.......WIN WIN


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Speak to citizens advice, not a bunch of people on a bb forum

Either way I hope it sorts out for you


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> If I were you mate, I'd be hoping they DID fire you... My mate took my Dad to court for unfair dismissal (long story  ) and got a couple of grand out of it.


To take an employer to tribunal costs over a grand to file the complaint now, the change happened in Aug last year.

Not so many frivolous claims being made now i'd assume.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

but you do take drugs :lol:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

So colleagues have speculated in emails that you take drugs, and they've suspended you on that basis?

Unless you've admitted to drug use in an email or other recorded conversation then I wouldn't worry. What colleagues speculate - mischievously or innocuously or otherwise - is outside of your control. To be honest I'm amazed they've suspended you on this basis - what's there to investigate other than hearsay and gossip?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Getting sacked for gross misconduct as a result of going into work under the influence of Class A substances will not be a good reference to carry forward to new employers for the next 5 years.

Hope for your sake it is not true or you're going to find it very hard getting any half decent job for a long time to come.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Getting sacked for gross misconduct as a result of going into work under the influence of Class A substances will not be a good reference to carry forward to new employers for the next 5 years.
> 
> Hope for your sake it is not true or you're going to find it very hard getting any half decent job for a long time to come.


A lot of companies won't give any detail like that on a reference, if they'll give a bad reference at all - it's less risky to just refuse the reference or simply agree the dates of employment.

If a company gave a bad reference on the basis of hersay I'd love to be on the receiving end of the compensation payout.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Knowing you have done nothing wrong and getting full pay id be treating it as a holiday. You wont get binned if your being honest. Simple


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

HDU said:


> Aright guys I'm currently suspended from work on full pay,
> 
> There's been allegations that I'm been abusing drugs, coming into work under the influence of drugs and using the companies name.
> 
> ...


Give ACAS a call, HR always bottles it if you mention ACAS, they are there to support the employee, government backed, totally free to use and better than any union rep

http://www.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1461


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've had dozens of vetting forms pass through my hands, the standard questions that are asked to previous employers are:

Start date/End date of employment.

Reason for leaving.

If an employee gets sacked for gross misconduct, then that's what will be written down on the form in reply. That is not the employer giving a bad reference, they are merely stating a fact.

If you fail to mention that said job in your work history to future employers then you will not pass the vetting stage with me as that is an unexplained career gap. If you said you were not in receipt of any benefits such as jobseekers allowence etc and were living off savings then you would be asked to provide bank statements as proof.

No vetting company with a braincell would put a person that had been sacked for gross misconduct, or someone with 'unexplained career gaps' through for the job over the dozen other people applying for the role with a clean employment history. And that's a fact.


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

offer the panel a puff on a crack pipe :cursing:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's simple you say "it's bollox, it wasn't written by me nor to me, I have nothing to do with it, I have no comment to make about it, let me do my job or sack me and I sue you". It's pretty straightforward mate.


Whilst that might work for someone who's been in a job for 2 years or more, until you hit that 2 years they can sack you for any reason - as long as it's not racial/religious/sexual/sexuality discrimination.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll play devils advocate - Why would they refer to you doing drugs or having drugs if it was completly untrue?

Just seems a bit strange.

That being said, be open honest and as others have said, offer to take a drugs test.

Standard practice to suspend you while they review, it doesnt mean your going to be sacked, it just means they need to review without you or the other people being there to interupt.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

For a start I would be confronting the 2 people who where sending emails about you ask why there talking sh1t , I would be livid if two people might get me the sack for talking crap about me over emails and I was actually innocent


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

as above if I had done nothing wrong I wouldn't even be bothering about it, your getting paid leave I'd been over the moon ...I might chuck someone £20 to send a email at my work "he has a kilo of coke and is a drug lord"


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Had the sack yet???


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

HDU said:


> They weren't sent to me, was sent from one colleague to another and my name was mentioned
> 
> I.e "Hasan has a gram " " Hasan has had a joint"


So your suspended cos two collegues were slagging you off behind ya back?

Maybe they need to look into why the collegues have time to email eachother in a non work related manner


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Went today lads and they said they'll let me know after they've had a chat with HR and reviewed it.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

HDU said:


> Went today lads and they said they'll let me know after they've had a chat with HR and reviewed it.


Get on to ACAS lad, waiting is a fools game


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

The body of proof has to be with the employer as to prove you are guilty of the offence not for you to prove you are innocent.

I'd personally ask for proof then if they don't have any raise a counter compliant against those who raised the initial compliant.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

chris l said:


> Get on to ACAS lad, waiting is a fools game


I don't think there is much he can do if he has only been there since January. Think for the first couple of years they can sack you for pretty much any reason.

I would start applying for other jobs now just incase.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't think there is much he can do if he has only been there since January. Think for the first couple of years they can sack you for pretty much any reason.
> 
> I would start applying for other jobs now just incase.


irrespective of employment duration he still has employment rights, ACAS are a wealth of knowledge, will represent him and is free to use, he'd be made not to contact them


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd let them know just how serious the allegations they are making against you are. Full pay to go the gym all day and watch telly sounds alright though!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

not read all 5 pages so someone might have already said it , if you did not directly say 'ive bought a gram' etc , then simply point out that you have done nothing wrong and that you are not responsible for what other people put in emails that are linked to you.

*if they want you out they will find some way to do it anyway tho if they say you are responsibe for what emails to you contain then you can have the final laugh by sending the director an email with something like , ' hi X , geoff in accounts said that those e's he had off you last week were ace and that you gave him a pricelist for coke,weed,e's and ketamine, can you please let me know the prices'


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

chris l said:


> irrespective of employment duration he still has employment rights, ACAS are a wealth of knowledge, will represent him and is free to use, he'd be made not to contact them


It would be a total waste of time. It would be highly unlikely that his case would reach tribunal.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

HDU said:


> Went today lads and they said they'll let me know after they've had a chat with HR and reviewed it.


Should have raped someone on the way out to save a bit of face and shows you're serious


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

PaulB said:


> It would be a total waste of time. It would be highly unlikely that his case would reach tribunal.


Personally I'd rather put up a fight than roll over and play dead


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

chris l said:


> Personally I'd rather put up a fight than roll over and play dead


Fair enough. The end result would still be the same.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

HDU said:


> I've got nothing to admit, I've not touched recy drugs at the work place / bought them in. Okay cheers.
> 
> yes true mate my name was just mentioned in it's the other 2 colleagues talking between them selves then talking about me.
> 
> ...


But have you used recreational drugs outside of the work place ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Mez said:


> But have you used recreational drugs outside of the work place ?


No.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Once you've rightly proved your innocence, you have to go on the counter and request an investigation into why it was said. And also complain to HR how you felt the whole thing was handled. Otherwise, they may just say you've failed your 6 month probation (which must be coming up in the near future?).


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay had my meeting last Thursday, and got another meeting this fridy at 10am it's a disciplinary anything I should take on board ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

HDU said:


> Okay had my meeting last Thursday, and got another meeting this fridy at 10am it's a disciplinary anything I should take on board ?


A few lines of coke...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HDU said:


> Okay had my meeting last Thursday, and got another meeting this fridy at 10am it's a disciplinary anything I should take on board ?


a gun


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, I've called ACAS and they can't help as I've been there only 4 month. Now what should I do if I do get dismissed and they get kept on( the 2 colleagues ) surely this is unfair dismissal as they have no solid evidence I was under the influence


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HDU said:


> Well, I've called ACAS and they can't help as I've been there only 4 month. Now what should I do if I do get dismissed and they get kept on( the 2 colleagues ) surely this is unfair dismissal as they have no solid evidence I was under the influence


hunt them down and wear their skin.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> hunt them down and wear their skin.


P1ss of I can't be ****d with your trolling


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just keep your cool bro. Whatever happens, there's some one out there going through much worse.

Edit: it would be decent if trolls stayed off the advice / more serious threads. Go masterbate some more if you've honestly nothing better to do.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

HDU said:


> Well, I've called ACAS and they can't help as I've been there only 4 month. Now what should I do if I do get dismissed and they get kept on( the 2 colleagues ) surely this is unfair dismissal as they have no solid evidence I was under the influence


Unfortunatly mate within the first year of employment they dont rely need any reason to get rid of you they are well within there rights to termintate your contract and just say it wasnt working and had nothing to do with the incident.

My last place of work tried this with me it was a new area for the business and the manager set on a load of muppets and tried to get rid of everyone and start a fresh i refused to go and they did everything to make me quit and when i was coming up for a years employment they just got rid of me only thing is they missed the date by a week and had to take me back.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HDU said:


> P1ss of I can't be ****d with your trolling


perhaps it will teach you to not deal drugs at work


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> perhaps it will teach you to not deal drugs at work


Fvck off I wasn't you idiot


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HDU said:


> Fvck off I wasn't you idiot


no need for that language


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HDU said:


> P1ss of I can't be ****d with your trolling


what were you expecting ?

just go, see what they have to say, fight your corner, nothing else you can do


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> no need for that language


Now now ashcrapper. Kid couldn't deal a deck of cards don't be nasty!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> no need for that language


Nor attitude.

To be honest, It wouldn't surprise me if there was some dealing going on whether this be just talk or actually going the whole way of handing over the goods for cash/credit/sexual favours.


----------



## moltenice (May 13, 2014)

I would ask them what proof they have or if its heresy/malicious rumours, and tell the truth.

Followed up by asking what they are going to do about the bullying/accusations that have been happening behind your back, and if they will review the poor way that the situation has been handled.

If you can get someone to come into the meeting with your from a union or even a mate that works in the department/manager so that there is a witness to everything that is said


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> no need for that language


Agressive when high. Noted


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what will be will be

just wait n see


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Agressive when high. Noted


could be on a bad comedown?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

HDU said:


> Well, I've called ACAS and they can't help as I've been there only 4 month. Now what should I do if I do get dismissed and they get kept on( the 2 colleagues ) surely this is unfair dismissal as they have no solid evidence I was under the influence


As I said earlier in the thread, if the company wants to dismiss you theres nothing you can do. It is highly unlikely your case would get to tribunal. As for the other people involved, it will depend on length of service, what evidence was found during the investigation and whether the company followed procedure. It only takes one small mistake on the companies part for a disciplinary to fall apart.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would start looking for another job. Even if they don't sack you it's BS how they are treating you.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you suspended with pay?? I'm pretty sure if they wanted rid they would just have said bye bye and sacked you.

They are obv interested in keeping you so just cooperate and be nice.

If they sack you it'd be worth getting a lawyer as they may not have managed to follow protocol properly and might be liable.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MrM said:


> Are you suspended with pay?? I'm pretty sure if they wanted rid they would just have said bye bye and sacked you.
> 
> They are obv interested in keeping you so just cooperate and be nice.
> 
> If they sack you it'd be worth getting a lawyer as they may not have managed to follow protocol properly and might be liable.


Yeah mate suspended on full pay,

And ah don't think id be able to as I haven't worked there long enough ?( for a lawyer )


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

MrM said:


> Are you suspended with pay?? I'm pretty sure if they wanted rid they would just have said bye bye and sacked you.
> 
> They are obv interested in keeping you so just cooperate and be nice.
> 
> If they sack you it'd be worth getting a lawyer as they may not have managed to follow protocol properly and might be liable.


Most companies suspend with pay. The company isn't allowed to punish employees via monetary loss. They would only have to pay any monies owed when the employee is dismissed anyway.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Yeah mate suspended on full pay,
> 
> And ah don't think id be able to as I haven't worked there long enough ?( for a lawyer )


Always worth checking out with a lawyer, particularly if you get sacked and could get legal aid.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

A big part of my job is drug testing through urine and oral fluid swab , there both really easy to do and urine is an instant result , swab takes about a week and can be very specific , however , testing for steroids is really complicated , very expensive and specialist type of test , I think you're looking at £500 for that alone.

Urine screens are about £3 each and oral fluid swab about £30 .

You can't get round oral fluid the Swabs change colour when they have the correct volume of fluid .

Urine screens are accurate , fast and cheap and make up 90% of testing world wide .

They usually use thermometers to make sure it's a genuine sample.

Of all the illicit drugs you can possibly take cannabis is the one that sits in you're system Longest , it's detectable for 28days or more .

Mostly everything else is gone in days !

The final Test is hair strand test , this is expensive to and very specialist , usually only done in court cases where parents are proving they are drug and alcohol free to gain access to there kids .

I would say the highest chance is they will urine screen you , as a huge amount of companies do now !

If you don't take anything I would strongly suggest they test you !

If they did try to sack you the fact that you asked for testing will go in you're favour !!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

MrM said:


> Always worth checking out with a lawyer, particularly if you get sacked and could get legal aid.


No employment solicitor will touch his case. It wouldn't be worth their time or hassle. He hasn't worked for them long enough.


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

As this is a bodybuilding forum and you've been accused of dabbling in drugs... can you get diet coke?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Keep your cool mate and let them slip up


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Keep your cool mate and let them slip up


Okay let me explain..

The reason I already think I'm going to get sacked is because the 2 colleagues on Friday have got their meeting with A & B ( A&B are directors )

However I've got mine with A & C ( C is the one who sacks everyone, she is head of interim customer service or summit - basically higher up than A& B)

Anyways so I called C and I was like there's been no update, what's happening, she was like there was a letter sent out on Monday recorded delivery ( which I haven't received - so she said my meeting is Friday )

Anyways, so then I called my colleague and he then called her and she was really nice to him etc etc saying good luck..

I know this could mean fvck all but just doesn't sound good now


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hasan got a job in the morning!!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow bad luck bruh. I went to work completely off my face for years in several different jobs and it was only towards the end of my career in the last job that ppl started to realise that I was permantantly intoxicated on multiple substances lulz...true phuckn story


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

HDU said:


> Okay had my meeting last Thursday, and got another meeting this fridy at 10am it's a disciplinary anything I should take on board ?


I had a disciplinary investigation last September , 2 of my team brought a grievance , was un proven so no

Action taken against me , then they both resigned , was exaggerated and lies , it's still your chance to prove yourself !

There will be 2 people there , the person asking questions and a note take, you will be asked at the end if there's anything you want to add,

Think about a closing statement in advance that will convince them you had no part in this .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PaulB said:


> No employment solicitor will touch his case. It wouldn't be worth their time or hassle. He hasn't worked for them long enough.


Exactly , 2 years min before you have a case .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Exactly , 2 years min before you have a case .


Exactly. It used to be 12 months but was changed to 24 in 2010 iirc


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Be professional, explain theres no evidence, its just hearsay. If they terminate you ask for reasons (they will say its not working etc), ask for referances.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Friday morning do not go for a p1ss. Hold it in. If they sack you unlease your stream all over their carpet, and on the way out pull a few of their computers over.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I do the drug / alcohol testing for my Company, which is great, especially when I get some of me coke of a guy at work....obviously, he gets a free pass


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

barsnack said:


> I do the drug / alcohol testing for my Company, which is great, especially when I get some of me coke of a guy at work....obviously, he gets a free pass


Your 'company' is a turn of phrase by getting high in your living room by any chance??


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Archaic said:


> Your 'company' is a turn of phrase by getting high in your living room by any chance??


i wish...i actually don't smoke so no getting high....i actually work in an industry which is high risk...im probably not the best guy to be H&S Manager


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheers guys just have to see how it goes. Will be unfair as

Fvck if the 2 colleagues who sent the emails don't get sacked but I do !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck , try and be calm , know what you want to say when asked for input , you will be fine think positive !


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Go in,

Be on time,

Be polite,

Hope they don't have your uk-m post history..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Learn to moonwalk. No one can fire a man that moonwalks into a disciplinary meeting. FACT


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's got to be more to this, company's have investigations to gather evidence they then give this evidence to HR who decide if there should be a disciplinary, a bit like the police and the CPS, I find it hard to believe that your being called into a disciplinary just because of 2 emails that prove nothing, and if that is the case and you have been a model employee then I can't see them sacking you mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

GOOD LUCK @HDU

x


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Got sacked lads


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Got sacked lads


Fuuuuuuark, cvnts! Sorry to hear mate.

What happened?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sorry to hear.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

HDU said:


> Got sacked lads


Bad luck. Hopefully, this will be a case of one door opening as another one closes. Onward and upwards!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

That's garbage, all because of 2 emails ? Appeal it mate even though your still in probation when they sacked you there's a right of appeal


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Something more going on than meets the eye here...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Archaic said:


> Something more going on than meets the eye here...


There's always three sides to every story. His side, their side, and the truth!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my mate went the same way. talking all kinds of sh!t through emails between a couple work mates lol

he ended up quitting before they dismissed it was that bad. he learnt from it anyway. look on it as a lesson learnt mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bet you didn't moonwalk in did you?

Seriously tho, good luck finding something else


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

tom1981 said:


> There's got to be more to this, company's have investigations to gather evidence they then give this evidence to HR who decide if there should be a disciplinary, a bit like the police and the CPS, I find it hard to believe that your being called into a disciplinary just because of 2 emails that prove nothing, and if that is the case and you have been a model employee then I can't see them sacking you mate


Yeah, this whole situation is utterly ridiculous unless there is more than what the OP is telling. You cannot suspend someone based on a bit of hearsay and then drag the whole thing on this long with the only evidence being emails between people who for all they know could be trying to tarnish his character. Ridiculous, sounds like a farcical company.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Am i wrong in saying that OP was in probation anyway? if so they can get rid of him if they so please anyway. When OP is saying he has been sacked have they actually said "you're sacked due to the accusations of the email?". Or have they said its related to performance? Also, i don't think he would be able to claim unfair dismissal as he is in a probationary period and also they should of taken a fair dismissal process then he can't do anything about it.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Am i wrong in saying that OP was in probation anyway? if so they can get rid of him if they so please anyway. When OP is saying he has been sacked have they actually said "you're sacked due to the accusations of the email?". Or have they said its related to performance? Also, i don't think he would be able to claim unfair dismissal as he is in a probationary period and also they should of taken a fair dismissal process then he can't do anything about it.


I'd be very surprised if you cannot appeal against a sacking of unfair dismissal in this case. You can't sack someone for an offence in which you have absolutely zero proof and its based off a couple of twits sending a few emails between each other. If this is the reason they sack him and OP has a clean rep, I would take it to the media an really show the company up. You cannot sack someone based on a few emails between third parties. What if they randomly decided to call him a Peado or a Murderer? Suspended for investigation there also lol. Laughable.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

HDU said:


> Got sacked lads


Im a law student whos just finished his exams etc - looking to graduate with a 1st class honors.

I read the thread and if what your saying is actually what happened I could put together a SOLID case.

I can take the case to court for you, and ill even pay the fees (circa £900) - because i'm so sure that i'd be able to win it for you, only thing I ask in return is 30% of the takings after we win the case.

No-brainer situation for you, i'm willing to pay all the fees for you if what your saying is true.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

braxbro said:


> I'd be very surprised if you cannot appeal against a sacking of unfair dismissal in this case. You can't sack someone for an offence in which you have absolutely zero proof and its based off a couple of twits sending a few emails between each other. If this is the reason they sack him and OP has a clean rep, I would take it to the media an really show the company up. You cannot sack someone based on a few emails between third parties. What if they randomly decided to call him a Peado or a Murderer? Suspended for investigation there also lol. Laughable.


Have they actually said that they are sacking him for this reason? If it was me i'd be telling him that he was sacked due to performance. plus its not really sacking when you are in a probation period


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

HDU said:


> Got sacked lads


What reason did they give?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Im a law student whos just finished his exams etc - looking to graduate with a 1st class honors.
> 
> I read the thread and if what your saying is actually what happened I could put together a SOLID case.
> 
> ...


All i need is your pin number to access your security vault ....

Either way best of luck mate, happened to me when i least expected it a few years ago. Doesnt sound like the kind of company you want to work for if they're going to do that.

Not the first thing on your mind i'm sure.

Get yourself down the job centre, sign on, work your ass off and you'll be back to work in no time.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

In the real world unless you're in a council and have been there longer than two years (when union backing kicks in) then any private company can find a reason to get rid of you even if it's isn't the one they really want you gone for. C'mon lads, let's not be naive here.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Am i wrong in saying that OP was in probation anyway? if so they can get rid of him if they so please anyway. When OP is saying he has been sacked have they actually said "you're sacked due to the accusations of the email?". Or have they said its related to performance? Also, i don't think he would be able to claim unfair dismissal as he is in a probationary period and also they should of taken a fair dismissal process then he can't do anything about it.


They informed him he was suspended pending an investigation so it's disciplinary and not performance based therefore they have to give a reason for dismissal and although companies don't have to give a reason HR always will to avoid any potential discrimination claims


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

The fact that OP isn't raging and questioning legal action leads me to think there is more to this.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

10 pages :kanye:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

braxbro said:


> The fact that OP isn't raging and questioning legal action leads me to think there is more to this.


Asked for a appeal said no


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

If you read I can't take any legal action as I've worked only 4 month there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> If you read I can't take any legal action as I've worked only 4 month there


Suck it up and go find another job then!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

HDU said:


> Asked for a appeal said no


Sacked for what? You havent answered the question, what have they sacked you for.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds to me that they have just been finding a reason to get rid of you and these emails have helped them. even if the allegations in these emails are false you must not of fitted in there or performed. i'd just forget about it and find another job


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Personally I'd make it my weekend hobbie to get the culprits fired as well, its crazy what you can find on the internet facebook etc, fabricate it if needs be


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Suck it up and go find another job then!


I'm doing ha? Not fvcking crying on am a


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

braxbro said:


> Sacked for what? You havent answered the question, what have they sacked you for.


For those emails and supposedly my performance. Dunno don't care can't be ****d with it


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm definitely something missing here.

Did they drug test you and find evidence of Aas use?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> For those emails and supposedly my performance. Dunno don't care can't be ****d with it


what was your job?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Hmmm definitely something missing here.
> 
> Did they drug test you and find evidence of Aas use?


There's nothing missing here mate, they sacked me because apparently I had my phone out on numerous occasions, my performance was ****, apparently I didn't seem interested, and then the emails. Ah well fvck them


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

As I said before, you will find it very difficult to get another job now that does any kind of vetting. Getting sacked for gross misconduct is bad.

You should have resigned and give a bullish!t excuse as to why to the next employer. Any vet form always has the 'Reason for ending employment' question listed. When it arrives back to them saying, 'Terminated due to gross misconduct' - Your job application will be promptly binned.

You're young though right? Under 18? They may believe you if say you have not had a prior job.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> There's nothing missing here mate, they sacked me because apparently I had my phone out on numerous occasions, my performance was ****, apparently I didn't seem interested, and then the emails. Ah well fvck them


so did you have you phone out all the time?

were you not interested?

was your performance p1sh?

so going by your OP its got fcuk all to do with emails

move on, get a new job, grow up


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Archaic said:


> As I said before, you will find it very difficult to get another job now that does any kind of vetting. Getting sacked for gross misconduct is bad.
> 
> You should have resigned and give a bullish!t excuse as to why to the next employer. Any vet form always has the 'Reason for ending employment' question listed. When it arrives back to them saying, 'Terminated due to gross misconduct' - Your job application will be promptly binned.
> 
> You're young though right? Under 18? They may believe you if say you have not had a prior job.


Thats not gross misconduct. They had no proof of any substance abuse at all so cannot say he was sacked for gross misconduct.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just lie on your future applications, my whole cv is a lie, I'd say the only thing that isn't is my name but even that's a porky. It takes some doing but if your inventive with the truth you'll be fine


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

@andyhuggins What's your view on this, I seem to remember your somewhat of a mentor to HDU.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

braxbro said:


> Thats not gross misconduct. They had no proof of any substance abuse at all so cannot say he was sacked for gross misconduct.


If you believe that's the reason he got shafted, then sure....

I've never seen a man get suspended on full pay just for getting his performance during a probationary period reviewed.

He has his mug on show in his avy anyways, he'd have to be a complete tool for admitting he got sacked for doing Class A in work on a open board.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Prince Adam said:


> @andyhuggins What's your view on this, I seem to remember your somewhat of a mentor to HDU.


Didn't know about the thread @Prince Adam so don't have a view as such yet>


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he got sacked because he was sh!t at the job and sent some dodgy emails while he was supposed to be working. case closed

i wouldnt keep someone like that either. OP just needs to learn from it. hes a kiddy at the end of the day


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Bosses slipped in work performance issues to avoid appeals against the drug scandal without evidence. Company have you over a barrel, did you ask about references?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

We could have just saved ten pages and said at the start 'I've been fired as I'm sh!t at my job and always on the phone'


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

I got sacked from my job last summer (in my probationary period) saying I hadn't performed. Which was bullsh!t (what they meant is, the company hadn't performed well...).

Fast forward 10 months, and my salary is currently 66% higher. With a payrise and car due at the start of June, never been happier. So chin up mate ... could be the best thing thats happened to you!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

You mentioned you signed a contract earlier on in the thread or something along the lines? but aren't you 17 years old? To be able to sign a contract and for it to be legally binding I was sure you had to be 18 or have a parent/guardian do it for you...


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just lie on your future applications, my whole cv is a lie, I'd say the only thing that isn't is my name but even that's a porky. It takes some doing but if your inventive with the truth you'll be fine


This.

I've a three month period in my cv where I was "travelling", sounds better than saying I got sacked for missing targets.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

HDU said:


> Asked for a appeal said no


You can't be refused an appeal. Everyone who attends a disciplinary has a right to appeal against any decision by writing a letter within 5 working days.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

PaulB said:


> You can't be refused an appeal. Everyone who attends a disciplinary has a right to appeal against any decision by writing a letter within 5 working days.


Unless otherwise already been firmly proven to be trotting Class A drugs in work... :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

PaulB said:


> You can't be refused an appeal. Everyone who attends a disciplinary has a right to appeal against any decision by writing a letter within 5 working days.


They said I can't ? Not sure why? Don't really want to work there again to be honest but suppose I'll send a letter.



Archaic said:


> Unless otherwise already been firmly proven to be trotting Class A drugs in work... :lol:


I wasn't


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Best thing to do is contact ACAS

they'll tell yohy what your emlpoy can or cannot do with regards to the disciplinary proceedings and you being dismissed because of reasons stated

least you will know where you stand and if what they did was against employment law or not

I know you were there less than 3 months but still worth a phone call!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

darren.1987 said:


> Best thing to do is contact ACAS
> 
> they'll tell yohy what your emlpoy can or cannot do with regards to the disciplinary proceedings and you being dismissed because of reasons stated
> 
> ...


Tbh what's the point , more stress for nothing , what's done is done , he should just walk away , to save any further embarrassment .

It's very unusual for a new employee to take legal proceedings for such a short employment , he did say they mentioned having his phone on and looking bored let alone the other issues , decisions like this are well thought out before HR takes this action , if they really saw potential in him they

Would have told him that and set him some clear measurable objectives to be achieved in a short time frame .


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Tbh what's the point , more stress for nothing , what's done is done , he should just walk away , to save any further embarrassment .
> 
> It's very unusual for a new employee to take legal proceedings for such a short employment , he did say they mentioned having his phone on and looking bored let alone the other issues , decisions like this are well thought out before HR takes this action , if they really saw potential in him they
> 
> Would have told him that and set him some clear measurable objectives to be achieved in a short time frame .


Didn't realise he said that lol

thats a sackable offence in a fair few workplaces in itself.

well I thought he'd been placed on leave with pay due to some email's about colleagues saying he has class a drug's..

not due to being caught on his mobile and having poor work performance :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry you've lost your job kid. Onwards and upwards


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Proper ****ED of!!! They 2 thee cvnts haven't been sacked !!!!!


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Makes sense no that.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

HDU said:


> Proper ****ED of!!! They 2 thee cvnts haven't been sacked !!!!!


They can't be sacked for refusing to buy your merchandise.


----------

